# Change job after spouse visa submission



## Um_111 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi, 

Need your thoughts and assistance. 

I am applying for my wife (applicant) uk spouse visa however I MAY be changing jobs next month. 

1. Should I apply now whilst I am still with my current employer (so I meet the financial requirement through Cat A) and if I do change employers next month, notify the home office of the change? Does anyone know how I can notify of any changes related to spouse visa application?

2. Wait until I do indeed change job to new employer and apply through Cat B?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait until you change jobs. 

If, in the changeover, the ECO contacts your *current *company (even though you might be able to contact the correct department to inform of the change, who knows if that info will filter through) and you have already resigned you might get a refusal.

The ECO is under no obligation to contact you to ask questions about your application.


----------



## Um_111 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks a lot Crawford. 

If I do apply now, would you know how I can notify of any changes related to spouse visa application to home office? Any link?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Um_111 said:


> Thanks a lot Crawford.
> 
> If I do apply now, would you know how I can notify of any changes related to spouse visa application to home office? Any link?


Sorry, don't know..... there seems to be any number of departments/phone numbers.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Your application is decided on the information that you give at the date you apply and they have to be able to verify that information. There is no facility to notify the Home Office about changes. They will only consider documents and information that was available at the time of application. 

You choice is to either apply now and stay with your current job until your visa is approved or wait until you have a new job and apply under Category B.


----------



## Um_111 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks! 

Could I apply then apply under Cat B within let?s say a week or two of joking the new employer? Providing employment contract of new job and 12 month pay slips from old employer? Or would I have to do minimum 6 months with new employer before applying?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Um_111 (Nov 2, 2017)

Autocorrect!!

Could I then apply under Cat B within let?s say a week or two of joining the new employer? With providing employment contract of new job and 12 month pay slips from old employer? Or would I have to do minimum 6 months with new employer before applying?

Thanks for your help!


----------

